# Paddle steamer "Lincoln Castle"



## Brushy (Dec 2, 2007)

grimsby_telegraph [Image: grimsby_telegraph]
Friday, July 02, 2010, 09:00
14 comments
Share
Bookmark with (what is social media?)

* Facebook
* Digg
* Reddit
* Delicious
* StumbleUpon

Time is running out for Lincoln Castle steamer as dismantling of vessel begins
Work has begun to dismantle the Lincoln Castle
Work has begun to dismantle the Lincoln Castle

GRIMSBY landmark, the Lincoln Castle, is in the process of being dismantled – leading campaigners to step up their efforts to save the vessel, saying it is now of "international importance".

Demolition company H Cope And Sons started what is believed to be the first stage of taking apart the 70-year-old Lincoln Castle paddle steamer yesterday.

However, protesters are today due to gather at the dock side in the hope of stalling the work, in a last ditch to save the paddle steamer.

Yesterday, as metal fences appeared around the site and work began on what is believed to stripping hazardous materials from the ship, NELC confirmed the paddle steamer is to scrapped.

Colin Johnson, the owner of the Lincoln Castle, is footing the bill. However, he was unavailable for comment.

For more on this story, including comments from the protestors and NELC, see today's Grimsby Telegraph.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Bearing in minde there is a slightly older sister WINGFIELD CASTLE already preserved at Hartlepool, I doubt a strong case can be made for this one based on 'international importance', but always sad to to see another old one go. Sentiment cannot pay the bills.


----------

